# [Sammelthread] Feedback zur Ausgabe #231 (01/2020)



## PCGH_Aleco (28. November 2019)

So schnell vergeht ein ganzes Jahr und prompt steht Weihnachten vor der Tür, die nächste PCGH-Ausgabe aber natürlich auch!  Deswegen herzlich willkommen im zentralen Feedback-Sammelthread zur aktuellen PCGH-Ausgabe 01/2020! Hier werden eure Anregungen, Kritiken oder auch mal Belobigungen gelesen, analysiert und verarbeitet.

Wie immer gibt es ab dem ersten Mittwoch des Monats, in diesem Fall also dem 05. Dezember 2019, die neue Ausgabe am Kiosk. Wer auf die haptische Version verzichten kann, kann ab dem Freitag davor, in diesem Fall ab dem 29. November, Ausgabe 231 in seinen/ihren digitalen Händen halten. Oder ganz anders: Abonnenten unserer Zeitung bekommen die gedruckte PC Games Hardware in der Regel einige Werktage vor dem Kiosk-Erstverkaufstag (EVT), ein Abo lohnt sich also alleine schon deswegen (und natürlich wegen den Prämien!).

Eure Anregungen und euer Feedback sind immer herzlich willkommen, schließlich produzieren wir dieses Heft für Euch! Kritik wird von der Redaktion immer gerne gelesen und wir sind bemüht, auf Fragen und Anregungen möglichst schnell zu antworten. Bedenkt jedoch bitte, dass selbst PCGH-Redakteure nicht 24 Stunden am Tag im Dienst sind (20 Minuten Schlaf gepaart mit sieben Litern koffein-angereichertem Kaffee reichen meist), jedes Schaltjahr auch mal Urlaub haben oder (zum Glück noch seltener) krank darnieder liegen könnten. Auch wenn wir nicht auf jedes einzelne Posting eine Antwort schreiben, wir lesen eure Meinungen und nehmen euer Feedback zu Herzen!

In dem Sinne, eine spannende neue Ausgabe und viel Spaß beim Lesen!

Eure PCGH-Redaktion


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. November 2019)

*AW: PCGH 01/2020 (#231): Ryzen 9 3950X gegen Core i9-9900KS, WQHD-Kompendium: Monitore und Tuning-Tipps, Mega-Test RTX 2070 Super, 12 Kompaktwasserkühlungen im Vergleich, RAM-Tweaks für Radeon u.v.m., auf DVD Windscape*

Schöne Sachen drin. Freu mich auf das Heft


----------



## Marcellus5000 (29. November 2019)

Wieder kein Vergleich aktueller X570 Mainboards mit aktuellem Bios. OK wurde ja auch angekündigt. 
Aber ich habe mir immer schon so gedacht, dass man Hardware erst nach einem halben Jahr kaufen kann.
Aber das es 2019 >6 Monate solange dauert, bis es valide Tests gibt, das ist schon krass (Und auch nicht eure Schuld). 
Gigabyte bietet imo das beste Bios und die besten Optionen. Aber allein MSI bauen wohl vernünftige Chipsatzlüfter/Chipsatzlüfter-Steuerungen ein. 
Scheint so, kann aber auch mit aktuellen Bios Updates anders sein. Und was hat sich da getan bei Asus und Asrock bei der Chipsatzlüftersteuerung? 
Niemand weiß Genaueres... Seit Juli. Also Blindflug und Try and Error Kauf, bzw. sehr sehr müßiges googlen. 
Früher war alles besser


----------



## GxGamer (30. November 2019)

Die Ausgabe kam gerade in den Briefkasten geflattert.... Und wie ich so den Bericht über Pimp my PC gelesen habe, musste ich einen "Lacher der Entrüstung" loslassen.
Jemanden der sich nur fürs Gewinnspiel anmeldet (das ist kein Vorwurf) kann man ja wohl nicht als "Communitymitglied" bezeichnen (DAS ist ein Vorwurf).

4 der Gewinner haben keine 12 Beiträge, die Hälfte der Posts (oder alle Posts) nur bei Gewinnspielen. Das sind keine "Communitymitglieder".


Und der Gamepadtest.... Ich hab hier im Forum ja auch schon das ein oder andere Gamepad getestet... (1 2 3 4 5)
Zum Logitech F310 habe ich keinen Test verfasst, zum Thrustmaster GPX will ich auch noch einen verfassen und aktuell habe ich ein Thrustmaster GP XID Pro bestellt.

Nunja, war sehr interessant. Zum einen von Modellen zu lesen die ich noch nicht kannte (Thrustmaster eswap) aber auch das ihr das Torid als "präzise" bezeichnet habt. 
Meldet euch für Gamepadtests doch bei mir, ich wollte schon immer mal bei einem mitwirken


----------



## Ugh-Tech (30. November 2019)

*AW: PCGH 01/2020 (#231): Ryzen 9 3950X gegen Core i9-9900KS, WQHD-Kompendium: Monitore und Tuning-Tipps, Mega-Test RTX 2070 Super, 12 Kompaktwasserkühlungen im Vergleich, RAM-Tweaks für Radeon u.v.m., auf DVD Windscape*

Mir ist die Notenvergabe beim Lüftertest nicht ganz klar, was die beiden eLoops angeht - warum bekommt der Neue (ohne Lüfterschrauben) eine bessere Note bei der Ausstattung, und warum wird bei den Pros & Cons nur beim Alten als Nachteil aufgeführt, dass er mit 29mm dicker als Standardlüfter ist, obwohl beide die gleichen Maße haben? Aus dem Test erschließt sich mir nicht, was genau den neun eLoop dermaßen besser macht als den alten, dass der Notenunterschied gerechtfertigt ist.

ARGB zählt für mich nicht - dieser Beleuchtungskram ist Geschmacksache und sollte daher imho neutral bewertet zu werden (außer es geht explizit im Test um Kompatibilität zwischen ARGB-Standards) und ist für mich eher ein Nach- als ein Vorteil. Sicher kann man die LEDs auch deaktivieren und der quasi unsichtbare Rotor sieht dann bestimmt noch mal cooler aus - aber das ändert doch nichts an der Leistung!


----------



## Palmdale (1. Dezember 2019)

*AW: PCGH 01/2020 (#231): Ryzen 9 3950X gegen Core i9-9900KS, WQHD-Kompendium: Monitore und Tuning-Tipps, Mega-Test RTX 2070 Super, 12 KompaktwasserkÃ¼hlungen im Vergleich, RAM-Tweaks fÃ¼r Radeon u.v.m., auf DVD Windscape*

Wie erklärt sich der Autor auf Seite 54 beim hochgepriesenen Battlefield V die P99 Werte des 9900KS mit 68 zum 9900k mit 102? Es widerspricht euren eigenem Benchmarktest hier auf eurer Homepage, nur mal so als Tipp:
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Ryze...900k-Review-Benchmarks-Release-Preis-1336694/



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Darüber hinaus ist der Verweis auf die Spielezukunft mit Battlefield V eher ungünstig, denn hier liegt in allen anderen Reviews der 12 Kerner und der 16 Kerner hinter dem KS. Oder gleich daneben der Tomb Raider Test, der einzige (auf die Schnelle gefundene) Gegentest in 720p (auch mit 2080TI) sieht den 16er etwas anders verortet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
AMD Ryzen 9 3950X review - Performance - dGPU - Game performance - 720p

In FHD und UHD verabschiedet sich das PCGH-Print-Bild eines anscheinend gut mithaltenden 16 Kerner dann völlig (mal unbenommen, dass bei UHD eh alle weng aufgrund des GPU Limits zusammen rücken) von der Realität, was die Aussagekraft mehr als relativiert, siehe z.B. 
AMD Ryzen 9 3950X im Test: Benchmarks in Anwendungen und Spielen - ComputerBase
AMD haengt Intel weiter ab: Der Ryzen 9 3950X im Test - Hardwareluxx
AMD Ryzen 9 3950X CPU Review | KitGuru - Part 8
https://www.techspot.com/review/1940-amd-ryzen-9-3950x/

Was also soll ich mit den Print-Werten anfangen, wenn die versammelten deutschen und englischen Redaktionen in der Realität etwas anders zeichnen, was die CPUs dann in Spielen tatsächlich leisten? Ja, Tests in 720p sind mir bewusst, allerdings sollte man sie durchaus um FHD und UHD ergänzen, denn bisweilen kauft man die CPU eben nicht nur für die Zeit in 3 Jahren, sondern eben im Hier und Jetzt. 

Mit keinem Wort wird zudem erwähnt, dass der 3950X fast den Paperlaunch markiert, denn wie CB schreibt sind bis auf homöopatische Dosen keine lieferbar, auch absehbar nicht, was in einem Handelspreis von knapp 900€ mündet (inkl. Auslistung aus zahlreichen Shops) und Intels 8 Kerne für knapp die Hälfte des Preises erschwinglich macht. Viel besser ist es um den 12 Kerner nicht wirklich bestellt, lieferbar ab ~600€. 

Wenn man dann noch Speichertests macht mit OC, sollte man es wenigstens auf mehr als ein Spiel anwenden und vielleicht auch nicht gerade eines, dass noch mitten in der PC Patch Optimierungsphase ist wie das doch problembehaftet gestartete Red Dead Redemption 2. Tests wie CBs https://www.computerbase.de/2019-03...#diagramm-shadow-of-the-tomb-raider-1920-1080 zeigen ja, dass es durchaus Spiele gibt, die 20% zulegen können. 

Ich bin mittelschwer enttäuscht, doch kann man das Fazit wenigstens halbwegs unterschreiben. Wer also nicht wirklich davon profitiert und 16 Kerne in Mainstream Anwendungen auslastet, wäre mit anderen Prozessoren besser unterwegs oder sollte zumindest zugeben, dass er die CPU einfach haben wollte. Die Vergangenheit hat nämlich gezeigt, dass mal abseits von Sternchen wie Star Citizen der PC Spieler häufig nur den "Port" der Konsolenversion abbekommt, ohne dass die gleiche Liebe in die Anpassung geflossen ist. Die Spiele mit wirklich signifikantem Zuwachs in FHD und aufwärts wollen mit der Lupe gesucht werden.


----------



## emulbetsup (1. Dezember 2019)

Wann liebe PCGH-Redaktion schafft ihr es endlich KORREKTE Eigenschaftswerte in die CPU-Eigenschaftstabellen einzutragen. Ich habe 2019 NOCH keine korrekte CPU-Tabelle von euch gesehen. Nach einem Leserbrief und einem Beitrag im Forum von mir, ist auch jetzt wieder die ECC-Unterstützung falsch angegeben (PCGH 2020-01 S. 64 und 65).

Ryzen UNTERSTÜTZT abhängig vom Motherboard, bspw. auf dem  ASUS Pro WS X570-Ace, ECC.

_"Not all motherboards are created equal,*and some come with different distinguishing features which amplify*them above the others.*Whether that be gaming or professional use, the ASUS Pro WS X570-Ace as it stands is the only X570 model which is focused on the professional market *with official support for ECC memory*, three full-length PCIe 4.0*slots which operate at x16, x8/x8, and is the only current X570 model to operate at x8/x8/x8 across all of its slots, using a full x8 connection from the chipset."_

The ASUS Pro WS X570-Ace Review: x8x8x8 with No RGB

ECC Support der CPU:
Ryzen 9 3950X  - AMD - WikiChip

Bei Intel dagegen unterstützen aktuell NUR noch die Xeon-CPUs ECC. Alles was "Core" im Namen trägt hat als Consumer/Prosumer-Ware keine ECC-Unterstützung.



emulbetsup schrieb:


> -----------------------------------------
> Von: Emulbetsup Taraxacum
> Gesendet: Dienstag, 19. Februar 2019 21:11
> An: 'leserpost@pcgameshardware.de'
> ...


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: PCGH 01/2020 (#231): Ryzen 9 3950X gegen Core i9-9900KS, WQHD-Kompendium: Monitore und Tuning-Tipps, Mega-Test RTX 2070 Super, 12 KompaktwasserkÃ¼hlungen im Vergleich, RAM-Tweaks fÃ¼r Radeon u.v.m., auf DVD Windscape*



Ugh-Tech schrieb:


> Mir ist die Notenvergabe beim Lüftertest nicht ganz klar, was die beiden eLoops angeht - warum bekommt der Neue (ohne Lüfterschrauben) eine bessere Note bei der Ausstattung, und warum wird bei den Pros & Cons nur beim Alten als Nachteil aufgeführt, dass er mit 29mm dicker als Standardlüfter ist, obwohl beide die gleichen Maße haben? Aus dem Test erschließt sich mir nicht, was genau den neun eLoop dermaßen besser macht als den alten, dass der Notenunterschied gerechtfertigt ist.
> 
> ARGB zählt für mich nicht - dieser Beleuchtungskram ist Geschmacksache und sollte daher imho neutral bewertet zu werden (außer es geht explizit im Test um Kompatibilität zwischen ARGB-Standards) und ist für mich eher ein Nach- als ein Vorteil. Sicher kann man die LEDs auch deaktivieren und der quasi unsichtbare Rotor sieht dann bestimmt noch mal cooler aus - aber das ändert doch nichts an der Leistung!



Hallo,
die "0" beim B14X-P-BL ist ein Druckfehler, beiden Lüftern liegen Lüfterschrauben bei. Das steht sogar so in meiner internen Tabelle, aber nicht mehr in der Vorlage für's Layout, obwohl der Unterschied zwischen beiden nur aus einmal strg+c, strg+v besteht. Komisch. 
Die Beleuchtung wird von uns zwar nicht als Geschmacksaspekt, aber als Ausstattungs-Mehrwert benotet und trägt somit zur leicht besseren Endnote (±0,05) des Eloop X bei. Der zweite Faktor ist der größere PWM-Regelbereich, der zu einer besseren Eigenschaftennote führt. Die aerodynmische Effizienz dagegen fällt, wie im Fließtext dargelegt, gleich aus. Solange man keinen Wert auf die Optik legt und unter 1.200 U/min bleibt, hat der B14-PS also keine Nachteile gegenüber dem B14X-P-BL. Das trotzdem nur bei einem von beiden die Abmessungen als Kritikpunkt im Kurzfazit genannt werden, ist dem Platz geschuldet: In den Zweizeilern werden die wichtigsten Merkmale der Produkte aufgeführt. Das ist beim Eloop X unzweifelhaft auch die Beleuchtung und die Aerodynamik, für weitere Punkte ist kein Platz. Beim Eloop ohne X ist es auch die Aerodynamik und danach bleibt noch Platz für weitere Aspekte.


----------



## Gurdi (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: PCGH 01/2020 (#231): Ryzen 9 3950X gegen Core i9-9900KS, WQHD-Kompendium: Monitore und Tuning-Tipps, Mega-Test RTX 2070 Super, 12 Kompaktwasserkühlungen im Vergleich, RAM-Tweaks für Radeon u.v.m., auf DVD Windscape*

Hmm bin ja mal gespannt was Ihr da so beim Radeon Speichertuning so kredenzt habt.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (2. Dezember 2019)

*AW: PCGH 01/2020 (#231): Ryzen 9 3950X gegen Core i9-9900KS, WQHD-Kompendium: Monitore und Tuning-Tipps, Mega-Test RTX 2070 Super, 12 Kompaktwasserkühlungen im Vergleich, RAM-Tweaks für Radeon u.v.m., auf DVD Windscape*

Erwarte da bitte keine Mega-Abhandlung. Das ist wegen der "Nischigkeit" im Grunde nur die Information, dass das im Gegensatz zu Geforce-Karten geht, plus Praxistests und Verweis auf euch Cracks, die Interessenten mehr Feedback geben können. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Dave (3. Dezember 2019)

emulbetsup schrieb:


> Wann liebe PCGH-Redaktion schafft ihr es endlich KORREKTE Eigenschaftswerte in die CPU-Eigenschaftstabellen einzutragen. Ich habe 2019 NOCH keine korrekte CPU-Tabelle von euch gesehen. Nach einem Leserbrief und einem Beitrag im Forum von mir, ist auch jetzt wieder die ECC-Unterstützung falsch angegeben (PCGH 2020-01 S. 64 und 65).



Danke für dein Feedback. Der Leserbrief kam lange vor meiner Zeit 
 Ich habe das nachgeprüft und du hast tatsächlich recht. Ich habe das im CPU-Index angepasst. Bis es die Änderung jetzt ins Heft schafft, dauert es aber noch ein wenig.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (3. Dezember 2019)

*AW: PCGH 01/2020 (#231): Ryzen 9 3950X gegen Core i9-9900KS, WQHD-Kompendium: Monitore und Tuning-Tipps, Mega-Test RTX 2070 Super, 12 KompaktwasserkÃ¼hlungen im Vergleich, RAM-Tweaks fÃ¼r Radeon u.v.m., auf DVD Windscape*

Guten Morgen Palmdale.



Palmdale schrieb:


> Wie erklärt sich der Autor auf Seite 54 beim hochgepriesenen Battlefield V die P99 Werte des 9900KS mit 68 zum 9900k mit 102? Es widerspricht euren eigenem Benchmarktest hier auf eurer Homepage, nur mal so als Tipp:
> https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Ryze...900k-Review-Benchmarks-Release-Preis-1336694/
> 
> 
> ...


Da gab es wohl einen Zahlendreher, entweder bei mir, oder im Layout, wo die Werte für die Benchmarks in der Print eingefügt werden. Der Online-Wert im Test des 3950X ist korrekt.



> Darüber hinaus ist der Verweis auf die Spielezukunft mit Battlefield V  eher ungünstig, denn hier liegt in allen anderen Reviews der 12 Kerner  und der 16 Kerner hinter dem KS. Oder gleich daneben der Tomb Raider  Test, der einzige (auf die Schnelle gefundene) Gegentest in 720p (auch  mit 2080TI) sieht den 16er etwas anders verortet:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> We realize really that no one purchases a  PC with an RTX 2080 Ti to game at 720p with this processor, the results,  however, are of a theoretical and statistical value.





> The games tested are put through 720p using a GeForce RTX 2080 Ti graphics card with the best settings.


(Quelle: Siehe dein Link)
Allein mit diesen Aussagen zeigt sich, dass guru3D nicht verstanden hat, was sie da eigentlich gebencht haben. Was bitte sind "best Settings"? Das ist sehr relativ und kann alles mögliche bedeuten.
Dieser Benchmark ist zudem nicht dokumentiert. Es gibt keine Angaben zu den  verwendeten Einstellungen, der Direct-X-Version oder wo im Spiel  gebencht wurde. Welche Einstellungen wurden im Treiber vorgenommen? Wie ist der Speicher getaktet? Ist die TDP fixiert oder nicht? Wie viel Durchläufe wurden gemacht? Ist der angebene Wert der durchschnittliche, maximale oder minimale Wert? Du möchtest mir nicht sagen, dass man diese "Benchmarks" wirklich ernst nehmen kann, oder?


> In FHD und UHD verabschiedet sich das PCGH-Print-Bild eines anscheinend  gut mithaltenden 16 Kerner dann völlig (mal unbenommen, dass bei UHD eh  alle weng aufgrund des GPU Limits zusammen rücken) von der Realität, was  die Aussagekraft mehr als relativiert, siehe z.B.
> AMD Ryzen 9 3950X im Test: Benchmarks in Anwendungen und Spielen - ComputerBase
> AMD haengt Intel weiter ab: Der Ryzen 9 3950X im Test - Hardwareluxx
> AMD Ryzen 9 3950X CPU Review | KitGuru - Part 8
> ...


Bitte lesen und verstehen: https://www.pcgameshardware.de/CPU-CPU-154106/News/Prozessor-Benchmarks-Aufloesung-1295967/


> Mit keinem Wort wird zudem erwähnt, dass der 3950X fast den Paperlaunch  markiert, denn wie CB schreibt sind bis auf homöopatische Dosen keine lieferbar,  auch absehbar nicht, was in einem Handelspreis von knapp 900€ mündet  (inkl. Auslistung aus zahlreichen Shops) und Intels 8 Kerne für knapp die Hälfte des Preises erschwinglich macht. Viel besser ist es um den 12 Kerner nicht wirklich bestellt, lieferbar ab ~600€.


Ich teste ein Produkt, keine Lieferbarkeit. Dass die größeren Ryzen-Prozessoren Schwierigkeiten bei der Lieferung haben, wurde dennoch mehrfach, vor allem online, nicht nur durch mich, angesprochen.


----------



## kmf (3. Dezember 2019)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Die Ausgabe kam gerade in den Briefkasten geflattert.... Und wie ich so den Bericht über Pimp my PC gelesen habe, musste ich einen "Lacher der Entrüstung" loslassen.
> Jemanden der sich nur fürs Gewinnspiel anmeldet (das ist kein Vorwurf) kann man ja wohl nicht als "Communitymitglied" bezeichnen (DAS ist ein Vorwurf).
> 
> 4 der Gewinner haben keine 12 Beiträge, die Hälfte der Posts (oder alle Posts) nur bei Gewinnspielen. Das sind keine "Communitymitglieder".
> ...


Das Los entscheidet - aber ganz ehrlich, ich bin da trotzdem ganz bei dir.  Vielleicht kommt beim Nächstenmal als Vorraussetzung der Teilnahme eine gewisse Mitgliedsdauer und eine gewisse Anzahl an Postings. Würde vielleicht ein wenig gegen die Abgreifmentalität entgegenwirken.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (3. Dezember 2019)

kmf schrieb:


> Das Los entscheidet


Nein, das Los entscheidet nicht. Das wurde bisher noch nie durch ein Los entschieden. Ich frage mich, warum das immer wieder so viele Leute glauben. Stephan liest jede Bewerbung und die Redaktion entscheidet dann anhand der Konfiguration die vorliegt. Soll heißen, dass wir beispielsweise nicht jeden PC aufrüsten, der von Grund auf die gleiche Hardware besitzt. Zudem wird danach entschieden, was die User als Upgrade ausgewählt haben.

Hier noch mal der genaue Wortlaut aus den Teilnahmebedingungen:


> 2.5 Die Gewinner werden von der Redaktion anhand subjektiver Kriterien bestimmt.


----------



## Mr_Fusion (3. Dezember 2019)

*AW: PCGH 01/2020 (#231): Ryzen 9 3950X gegen Core i9-9900KS, WQHD-Kompendium: Monitore und Tuning-Tipps, Mega-Test RTX 2070 Super, 12 Kompaktwasserkühlungen im Vergleich, RAM-Tweaks für Radeon u.v.m., auf DVD Windscape*

Habt Ihr die Code-Freischalt-Seite für Windscape absichtlich noch nicht freigeschaltet? Oder habe ich etwas verpasst?


----------



## Nordbadener (4. Dezember 2019)

*AW: PCGH 01/2020 (#231): Ryzen 9 3950X gegen Core i9-9900KS, WQHD-Kompendium: Monitore und Tuning-Tipps, Mega-Test RTX 2070 Super, 12 Kompaktwasserkühlungen im Vergleich, RAM-Tweaks für Radeon u.v.m., auf DVD Windscape*

Wann kommt den die Ausgabe 01/2020 in den Handel?

In der Vorschau auf 01/2020 von Ausgabe 12/2019 steht der 4. Dezember, in dem Online-Artikel hier heißt es jetzt auf einmal am 05.12.2019.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (4. Dezember 2019)

*AW: PCGH 01/2020 (#231): Ryzen 9 3950X gegen Core i9-9900KS, WQHD-Kompendium: Monitore und Tuning-Tipps, Mega-Test RTX 2070 Super, 12 Kompaktwasserkühlungen im Vergleich, RAM-Tweaks für Radeon u.v.m., auf DVD Windscape*

Moin!

Es ist der 4. Dezember, also heute.  Faustregel: immer der erste Mittwoch im Monat. Die Ausnahme von dieser Regel kommt zum Tragen, wenn der erste Mittwoch ein Feiertag ist – wie im Januar 2020. Dann erscheint das Heft in der Regel am darauffolgenden Donnerstag.

MfG
Raff


----------



## GxGamer (4. Dezember 2019)

kmf schrieb:


> Das Los entscheidet - aber ganz ehrlich, ich bin da trotzdem ganz bei dir.  Vielleicht kommt beim Nächstenmal als Vorraussetzung der Teilnahme eine gewisse Mitgliedsdauer und eine gewisse Anzahl an Postings. Würde vielleicht ein wenig gegen die Abgreifmentalität entgegenwirken.




Darum gings mir nicht. Das war ja kein Forums-Gewinnspiel. Man war ja gezwungen hier einen Account zur Teilnahme zu haben, deswegen werfe ich keinem Teilnehmer/Gewinner seine Anzahl an Postings vor. Ich werfe dem Author vor, diese fälschlicherweise als Communitymitglieder bezeichnet zu haben.

@topic: Ab wann kann man sich denn seine Spielelizenz holen? Am Wochenende war die Vollversion noch nicht in der Liste.


----------



## Nordbadener (4. Dezember 2019)

*AW: PCGH 01/2020 (#231): Ryzen 9 3950X gegen Core i9-9900KS, WQHD-Kompendium: Monitore und Tuning-Tipps, Mega-Test RTX 2070 Super, 12 Kompaktwasserkühlungen im Vergleich, RAM-Tweaks für Radeon u.v.m., auf DVD Windscape*

Danke Raff für die Info. Ich wünsche Dir noch ein gute Arbeitswoche.


----------



## kmf (4. Dezember 2019)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Nein, das Los entscheidet nicht. Das wurde bisher noch nie durch ein Los entschieden. Ich frage mich, warum das immer wieder so viele Leute glauben. Stephan liest jede Bewerbung und die Redaktion entscheidet dann anhand der Konfiguration die vorliegt. Soll heißen, dass wir beispielsweise nicht jeden PC aufrüsten, der von Grund auf die gleiche Hardware besitzt. Zudem wird danach entschieden, was die User als Upgrade ausgewählt haben.
> 
> Hier noch mal der genaue Wortlaut aus den Teilnahmebedingungen:


Naja, ich sag jetzt mal nicht was ich darüber denke. Ihr habt euch ja bestimmt dabei was gedacht und außerdem es ist euer Bier.


----------



## Buggi85 (5. Dezember 2019)

emulbetsup schrieb:


> Wann liebe PCGH-Redaktion schafft ihr es endlich KORREKTE Eigenschaftswerte in die CPU-Eigenschaftstabellen einzutragen. Ich habe 2019 NOCH keine korrekte CPU-Tabelle von euch gesehen. Nach einem Leserbrief und einem Beitrag im Forum von mir, ist auch jetzt wieder die ECC-Unterstützung falsch angegeben (PCGH 2020-01 S. 64 und 65).
> 
> Ryzen UNTERSTÜTZT abhängig vom Motherboard, bspw. auf dem  ASUS Pro WS X570-Ace, ECC.
> 
> ...



Soweit ich weiß bedeutet ECC Support bei Ryzen nur, dass entsprechende Module zwar funktionieren, aber ohne die ECC Funktion zu nutzen.


----------



## garfield36 (5. Dezember 2019)

Die falsche Angabe bezüglich ECC-Unterstützung bei den Ryzen 3900X und 3950X finde auch ich unverständlich. Man braucht nur einen Blick auf die Geizhalsseite werfen, und kann dort lesen, dass die CPUs ECC unterstützen.  Zugegebenermaßen wird dies auf der Webseite von AMD nicht kommuniziert. Das ist aber noch lange kein Grund zu behaupten, dass die ECC-Funktion nicht unterstützt wird. Schließlich lässt sich das ja relativ einfach testen.


----------



## Palmdale (6. Dezember 2019)

*AW: PCGH 01/2020 (#231): Ryzen 9 3950X gegen Core i9-9900KS, WQHD-Kompendium: Monitore und Tuning-Tipps, Mega-Test RTX 2070 Super, 12 KompaktwasserkÃ¼hlungen im Vergleich, RAM-Tweaks fÃ¼r Radeon u.v.m., auf DVD Windscape*



PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Guten Morgen Palmdale.
> ...
> 
> (Quelle: Siehe dein Link)
> ...



Im Gegensatz zu kostenfreien Online-Tests quer über die Welt bezahle ich für die Print Ausgabe, weshalb ich mir erstens Kritik erlaube (die ich soweit möglich fundiert äußere) und zweitens mir davon einen *Mehrwert *erhoffe. Wenn ich das nicht mehr erwarten kann, bitte ich um Mitteilung, dass Print-Kunden sich Ihr Abo nochmals überlegen können.

Der PCGH-Kommentar zu den 720p Tests ist mir bekannt und dachte, mein Verweis darauf war ausreichend (anscheinend nicht). Allerdings sind (bzw. sollten) solche Dinge zumindest DANN NICHT in Stein gemeißelt sein, wenn offensichtlich die Ergebnisse von 720p in allen darüber liegenden Auflösungen ohne GPU Limit sich vollständig umkehren. Das senkt die Aussagekraft von 720p allein auf 0, sowohl im hier und jetzt wie auch der Prognostizierung. Wenn das der Anspruch eines "14 Seiten"-Tests ist, gut, bitte. Vielleicht mal zur Erinnerung in besagtem Kommentar von Raff:


> Was wir übrigens in der Vergangenheit gemacht haben und auch in Zukunft machen werden: Vereinzelt CPU-Benchmarks auch in höheren Auflösungen veröffentlichen, um beispielsweise Unterschiede zwischen CPU-Architekturen aufzuzeigen. Oder gar komplette Spezialartikel "Die beste Grafikkarte zu CPU X" für Sie erstellen. Das hat aber keinen Einfluss auf die Benotung einer spezifischen CPU


Print-Magazin-Test mit 14 Seiten? Mehrwert? Kostenpflichtig? Klingelt's da eventuell? 

Was bleibt ist die ernüchternde Feststellung, dass ich Eure Tests (derzeit) nicht ernst nehmen kann ob der widersprüchlichen Ergebnisse, die ich wiederum bis auf guru3D (auch ich hätte mir hier detaillierte Werte gewünscht, Nachfrage bei der Redaktion? Recherche?) nicht verifizieren kann. Ihr hattet von der Redaktion bestätigt Inkonsistenzen von Heft zu Heft (weil man die Benchmark-Bedingungen eben nochmal änderte), weshalb also sollte ich jetzt Glauben schenken? Ist er verdient? Sollte man nicht den Mehrwert bieten über 720p hinaus mit zusätzlich FHD, WQHD, UHD? Wenn es kostenlose Artikel machen, darf man das nicht von einem Print-Magazin erwarten als den Online-Artikel neu durchgespült?

Das gleiche gilt für den mMn fraglichen Streaming-Test mit dem Spielekandidat RDR2, einem gerade erst gelaunchten Titel, denkbar ungünstig für diesen Test da wöchentliche Patches. Zudem wird ein einziges Spiel (!) an sich in diesem Szenario meinem Anspruch eines Tests in einer kostenpflichtigen Print-Ausgabe nicht gerecht. Mit etwas Werbung bekomme ich umfangreicheres bei der Konkurrenz von Computerbase. Bin ich da zu anspruchsvoll oder die Redaktion zu anspruchslos? In Erinnerung rufe ich mir da z.B. S. 62 in 01/2019, unten links im Fazit zum Test mit Titel "Intel vs. AMD - Wer profitiert mehr von besserem RAM?" Vielleicht mal lesen... 


> *Ich teste ein Produkt, keine Lieferbarkeit.* Dass die größeren Ryzen-Prozessoren Schwierigkeiten bei der Lieferung haben, wurde dennoch mehrfach, vor allem online, nicht nur durch mich, angesprochen.



*Und ich lese ein kostenpflichtiges Magazin mit beworbenen, großem Launch-/Duell-Test eben jener CPU mit einem Halbeseiten-Aufmacher auf dem Cover!*  Da gehören für mich ein Schlaglicht zum Launch und der Verfügbarkeit als Ganzes für mich (und wohl andere Interessenten der CPU bzw. generell technisch Interessierten) zu einem *umfassenden Print-Test *dazu. Wenn man wie hier formuliert auf die Online-Seite verweist, kann ich mir den Kauf des Magazins sparen. Danke für das Gespräch zur erwartbaren Qualität der Tests und Artikel, schade. Im Test des 9900k auf S. 14 in 12/2018 wurde der höhere Preis erwähnt, vielleicht auch mal lesen... 

Wenn also das Ihr Anspruch an das CPU-Ressort ist, werde ich meine zukünftigen Kommentare/Kritik an die Chefredaktion nicht öffentlich richten, wenn Herr Bayer schon auf S. 3 in jeder Ausgabe um Feedback bittet


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. Dezember 2019)

garfield36 schrieb:


> Die falsche Angabe bezüglich ECC-Unterstützung bei den Ryzen 3900X und 3950X finde auch ich unverständlich. Man braucht nur einen Blick auf die Geizhalsseite werfen, und kann dort lesen, dass die CPUs ECC unterstützen.  Zugegebenermaßen wird dies auf der Webseite von AMD nicht kommuniziert. Das ist aber noch lange kein Grund zu behaupten, dass die ECC-Funktion nicht unterstützt wird. Schließlich lässt sich das ja relativ einfach testen.



Ein gut gemeinter Rat vor dem Wochenende: Geizhals bitte nicht auf die Goldwaage legen. Da stand in der Vergangenheit genauso oft Unsinn wie auf den Hersteller-Websites auch. Copy & Paste ist überall ein guter Freund – daher messen wir auch alles nach. Dabei unterlaufen uns natürlich auch mal Fehler, denn sogar wir sind nur Menschen. 

MfG
Raff


----------



## garfield36 (7. Dezember 2019)

Mir ist schon klar, dass auf Geizhals nicht nur richtige Informationen stehen. Aber auf diesbezügliche Hinweise reagiert man dort sehr rasch, und nimmt Korrekturen vor. 
Und wie ich angemerkt habe, lässt sich leicht überprüfen ob ECC unterstützt wird oder nicht, und das dauert keine Minute.

_[FONT=&quot]Im Startmenü die Windows PowerShell öffnen. Dort *wmic memphysical get memoryerrorcorrection* eintragen und mit Enter bestätigen. Erscheint eine 3 handelt es sich um Non-ECC-RAM. Wird eine 6 ausgegeben hat man ECC-RAM.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]AIDA64 gibt ebenfalls an ob ECC-RAM vorhanden und der Modus aktiviert ist. Und das wäre ja ohne Unterstützung durch die CPU kaum möglich.

[/FONT]_[FONT=&quot]Aber ich lasse mich natürlich korrigieren, wenn ich da einem Irrtum erlegen bin. [/FONT]_[FONT=&quot][/FONT]_


----------



## Homerclon (7. Dezember 2019)

Im Artikel "WQHD-Gaming ab 144 Hz" hat sich ein Fehler eingeschlichen.
Die Angaben im Extrakasten auf Seite 13 die Ergebnisse zum _Input Lag_, und in der Testtabelle der Monitore, ebenso wie im Fließtext zum ASUS-Monitor stimmen nicht überein.
Am Beispiel des ASUS: In der Tabelle und im Fließtext werden _9ms_ genannt, im Extrakasten jedoch _15ms_.
Das ist nicht die einzige Abweichung, Eigentlich stimmen nur die Werte des Lenovo überein. Beim LG wurde zwar abgerundet, ansonsten passen dessen Werte aber zusammen.


----------



## garfield36 (7. Dezember 2019)

Buggi85 schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß bedeutet ECC Support bei Ryzen nur, dass entsprechende Module zwar funktionieren, aber ohne die ECC Funktion zu nutzen.



Das ist definitiv falsch! Eine Aufteilung gibt es hier nur bei den Mainboards. MSI beispielsweise unterstützt zwar ECC-RAM, allerdings nicht im ECC-Modus.


----------



## M1lchschnitte (8. Dezember 2019)

Tausend Dank für den Vergleich der 2070 Super-Modelle, vor allem für das Video mit dem Lautstärkevergleich!
Das hilft mir extrem bei meiner Kaufentscheidung.


----------



## Buggi85 (9. Dezember 2019)

garfield36 schrieb:


> Das ist definitiv falsch! Eine Aufteilung gibt es hier nur bei den Mainboards. MSI beispielsweise unterstützt zwar ECC-RAM, allerdings nicht im ECC-Modus.



Okay, dass wäre natürlich einfacher wenn AMD ein vernünftiges CPU Dokument hinterlegen würde.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (9. Dezember 2019)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Tausend Dank für den Vergleich der 2070 Super-Modelle, vor allem für das Video mit dem Lautstärkevergleich!
> Das hilft mir extrem bei meiner Kaufentscheidung.



Gern. Darf man erfahren, welche Karte es geworden ist (bzw. wird)? Auch die Phantom, wie beim Kollegen Dave? 

MfG
Raff


----------



## M1lchschnitte (9. Dezember 2019)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Gern. Darf man erfahren, welche Karte es geworden ist (bzw. wird)? Auch die Phantom, wie beim Kollegen Dave?
> 
> MfG
> Raff



Es wird (wohl erst nach Weihnachten) die Palit. Ist unter der Haube ja baugleich zur Gainward, aber das Lüfterrauschen finde ich angenehmer. 

Ps: Aber die Phantom ist natürlich voll schön! :o
Will ja keinen Ärger bekommen!


----------



## PCGH_Dave (10. Dezember 2019)

M1lchschnitte schrieb:


> Es wird (wohl erst nach Weihnachten) die Palit. Ist unter der Haube ja baugleich zur Gainward, aber das Lüfterrauschen finde ich angenehmer.
> 
> Ps: Aber die Phantom ist natürlich voll schön! :o
> Will ja keinen Ärger bekommen!



Pass bloß auf Du .... 
Nein, alles gut!

Palit wie Gainward haben sehr gute Customs designt. Beide Modelle habe ich live gehört und gesehen. Mir hat die Phantom schließlich optisch besser gefallen, daher ist es die geworden.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (10. Dezember 2019)

Homerclon schrieb:


> Im Artikel "WQHD-Gaming ab 144 Hz" hat sich ein Fehler eingeschlichen.
> Die Angaben im Extrakasten auf Seite 13 die Ergebnisse zum _Input Lag_, und in der Testtabelle der Monitore, ebenso wie im Fließtext zum ASUS-Monitor stimmen nicht überein.
> Am Beispiel des ASUS: In der Tabelle und im Fließtext werden _9ms_ genannt, im Extrakasten jedoch _15ms_.
> Das ist nicht die einzige Abweichung, Eigentlich stimmen nur die Werte des Lenovo überein. Beim LG wurde zwar abgerundet, ansonsten passen dessen Werte aber zusammen.



Dieses verdammte Excel ist schuld! Wohl die Version zu alt!

Ohne Quark: Habe nu im Nachhinein keine Ahnung, wie das passieren konnte. Ich bitte um Nachsicht ob meiner offensichtlich jämmerlichen Copy&Paste-Skills!


----------



## Threshold (13. Dezember 2019)

Ich hab ja inzwischen den dritten Microsoft Elite Controller. Und bei jedem hat sich die Gummierung hinten gelöst. 
Ist das beim Nachfolger besser geworden? Gibt es dazu eine Stellungnahme von Microsoft? Oder habt ihr Langzeiterfahrungen gesammelt?
Bei dem Preis erwarte ich wirklich, dass sich da nichts löst.


----------



## garfield36 (15. Dezember 2019)

Ich komme mit der Grafik auf Seite 71 nicht klar. Wenn ich sie nicht falsch interpretiere werden die AiO mit steigender Temperatur leiser. Das verstehe ich nicht. Sollte es nicht umgekehrt sein? Außerdem steht das ja im Gegensatz zu den Tabellen auf Seite 68.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (15. Dezember 2019)

Umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus: Sie werden nicht mit steigender Temperatur leiser, sondern mit sinkender Lautheit (X-Achse: Eingangswert) sinkt die Kühlleistung/steigt die Temperatur (Y-Achse: Resultat).


----------



## WAR77 (15. Dezember 2019)

*AW: PCGH 01/2020 (#231): Ryzen 9 3950X gegen Core i9-9900KS, WQHD-Kompendium: Monitore und Tuning-Tipps, Mega-Test RTX 2070 Super, 12 Kompaktwasserkühlungen im Vergleich, RAM-Tweaks für Radeon u.v.m., auf DVD Windscape*

Special: WQHD-Gaming mit 144 Hz 

Mich hat der Artikel zu den WQHD Monitoren interessiert, da ich aktuell auf der Suche nach einem guten 27"er bin.
Warum sind die getesteten Monitore nicht in die Bestenliste eingegangen?
Kann ich die Bewertungen aus dem Artikel und der Bestenliste direkt vergleichen?

Vielen Dank
MfG
Viktor


----------



## Fafafin (16. Dezember 2019)

*AW: PCGH 01/2020 (#231): Ryzen 9 3950X gegen Core i9-9900KS, WQHD-Kompendium: Monitore und Tuning-Tipps, Mega-Test RTX 2070 Super, 12 Kompaktwasserkühlungen im Vergleich, RAM-Tweaks für Radeon u.v.m., auf DVD Windscape*

Mir haben am besten gefallen:
- Special: WQHD-Gaming mit 144 Hz
- Test: 9 × Geforce RTX 2070 Super

Und mein PC war euch eine halbe Seite wert. Wow!
Die DVD-Beigabe war nichts für mich, daher ist es dieses Mal nur das Heft ohne DVD geworden.


----------



## garfield36 (20. Dezember 2019)

Ah ja, warum einfach, wenn's auch kompliziert geht. Was mich ja interessieren würde, wäre die Wahl der Lüfter. Die Referenzlüfter Silent Wings 2 sind ja eher ein Auslaufmodell, und nur noch bei einem Händler bzw. bei ebay erhältlich. Ich vermute mal, dass man hier genauso gut Silent Wings 3 nehmen könnte. Aber sind nicht auch Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-PS, 120mm  geeignet? Ich bin ja an und für sich kein Freund von Wasser im PC. Und wenn käme nur eine AiO infrage. Die waren aber bisher einfach keine Alternative. Der Test der Arctic Liquid  Freezer II 240 hat mich aber nachdenklich gemacht. Bisher erfolgt die Kühlung mit einem Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure und einem Noctua NF-A12x25 PWM, 120mm. Nun frage ich mich ob die die Arctic Freezer mit den beiden von mir angesprochenen Lüftern eine bessere Leistung bringen würden, bzw. bei gleicher (oder eben besserer) Leistung eine geringere Lautstärke machbar wäre.


----------



## Strikeeagle77 (22. Dezember 2019)

Special: WQHD-Gaming mit 144 Hz:
War jetzt nicht so meins, da ich noch immer 1080p nutze, ist aber  sicherlich die nächsten Jahre in meinen Augen der Standard bei Neukauf  eines Monitors. 
Test: 9 × Geforce RTX 2070 Super:
Wenn ich mir nicht ne 5700XT zugelegt hätte, wäre der Artikel für mich sicherlich stark relevant gewesen


Praxis: Radeon-Speichertuning
sehr interessant, woibei mir das Special MPT irgendwie fehlt, um das selbst auch nachzuvollziehen.
Im Navi Laberthread bekommt man aber viel Support, gerade was UV angeht und die Navis zu guten Karten mit weniger Stromhunger verbessert. Da würde ich mir noch einen Artikel wünschen, der das Austesten und finden des Sweet Spot gut erklärt. Kann man ja MPT und den neuen AMD Treiber mit reinnehmen. 
Test: Ryzen 9 3950X vs. Core i9-9900KS
Für mich mehr PCGH Extreme und jenseits jeder Vernunft. Weder für Spieler (too much Cores) noch preislich wirklich interessant für mich. Aber es müssen ja auch mal grenzen aufgezeigt werden. 
Test: Acht neue Kompaktwasserkühlungen
Die absolute Überraschung für mich, auch wenn ich schon immer auf Air gesetzt habe und mit Noctua als Hersteller mehr als zufrieden sein kann. AIO Kompaktwasserkühler von Arctic sind eine Alternative, nicht nur preislich, auch leistungstechnisch vermute ich, denn die Wattzahlen werden bei CPUs hoffentlich eher sinken als ansteigen. 
Test: Vier 140-mm-Lüfter 
Test: Drei VR-Headsets
beide Tests nicht wirklich relevant für mich, zumal ich mir bei den Lüftern die größere Übersicht wie in der Vergangenheit gewünscht hätte. 
Test: 13 Gamepads von 10 bis 180 Euro
Das Fazit von Raff hilft weiter, wenn man mal wieder mit Gamepad zocken will. Ich sehe keinen Grund, mich vom alten Schätzchen 360 Controller zu trennen. 
Info: Pimp my PC 2019, so war's
hier möchte ich erst einmal zitieren: 



GxGamer schrieb:


> Die Ausgabe kam gerade in den Briefkasten  geflattert.... Und wie ich so den Bericht über Pimp my PC gelesen habe,  musste ich einen "Lacher der Entrüstung" loslassen.
> Jemanden der sich nur fürs Gewinnspiel anmeldet (das ist kein Vorwurf)  kann man ja wohl nicht als "Communitymitglied" bezeichnen (DAS ist ein  Vorwurf).
> 4 der Gewinner haben keine 12 Beiträge, die Hälfte der Posts (oder alle  Posts) nur bei Gewinnspielen. Das sind keine "Communitymitglieder".



Das sehe ich ähnlich. Evtl schraubt man wirklich nochmal an den  Vorraussetzungen. Gut, nicht jeder tummelt sich seit Jahren im Forum.  
Ich lese die PCGH seit über 10 Jahren, aber bin erst viel später  Aktivitäten im Forum nachgegangen. Dennoch eine Beschränkung ist in meinen  Augen sinnvoll, um die Mitnahmementalität etwas einzudämmen.
Nun ja, im Endeffekt habe ich mich auch mit meiner Bewerbung und  und  Hardwareeinschätzung vertan. So wie ich jetzt aufgerüstet habe, war es  besser und günstiger ... und damit sinnvoller. Evtl sogar deshalb aussortiert ... 
Ich freue mich, wenn das Feedback der Gewinner abgedruckt ist.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (22. Dezember 2019)

garfield36 schrieb:


> Ah ja, warum einfach, wenn's auch kompliziert geht. Was mich ja interessieren würde, wäre die Wahl der Lüfter. Die Referenzlüfter Silent Wings 2 sind ja eher ein Auslaufmodell, und nur noch bei einem Händler bzw. bei ebay erhältlich. Ich vermute mal, dass man hier genauso gut Silent Wings 3 nehmen könnte. Aber sind nicht auch Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-PS, 120mm  geeignet? Ich bin ja an und für sich kein Freund von Wasser im PC. Und wenn käme nur eine AiO infrage. Die waren aber bisher einfach keine Alternative. Der Test der Arctic Liquid  Freezer II 240 hat mich aber nachdenklich gemacht. Bisher erfolgt die Kühlung mit einem Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure und einem Noctua NF-A12x25 PWM, 120mm. Nun frage ich mich ob die die Arctic Freezer mit den beiden von mir angesprochenen Lüftern eine bessere Leistung bringen würden, bzw. bei gleicher (oder eben besserer) Leistung eine geringere Lautstärke machbar wäre.



"Referenz" ist in dem Fall die traditionelle Bedeutung: Ein einheitlicher Bezugspunkt. Irgendwas muss man nehmen und als wir das Testverfahren festgelegt haben, waren die Silent Wings 2 sehr beliebt und weit verbreitet und auch in allen Größen erhältlich, was für Eloops damals noch nicht galt. Damit die Wertungen testübergreifend vergleichbar bleiben, werden die Silent Wings 2 bis heute weiter verwendet, sie sind aber keine Referenz mehr im Sinne von "es gibt kein besseres Produkt". Die Silent Wings 3 sind besser (wenn auch nicht viel und mit einigen exotischen Steuerungen problematisch), Eloops sind bei freiem Ansaugweg deutlich besser, Noctua NF-F12/NF-A14 sind im Schnitt zumindest gleichwertig und Noctua NF-A12x25 sind allen zuvor genannten klar überlegen. In jeder Hinsicht, zumindest solange man farbenblind ist. 

Für die Frage nach dem besten Lüfter empfiehlt sich als eher ein Blick in den Lüfter-Einkaufsführer beziehungsweise in die entsprechenden Tests. Die neuesten 140er haben wir ja gerade im Heft, die letzten großen Vergleiche gab es in der 09/2018 und 10/2018. Alle drei zusammen decken praktisch den kompletten Oberklassemarkt ab (wobei ähnlich aufgebaute Serien nicht getrennt in 120 und 140 mm getestet wurden), obige Auflistung ist die Creme de la Creme. Die aktuelle Artic P-Serie ist aber auch verdammt stark und wenn der Platz reicht, ist eine 280er Arctic Freezer II sicherlich die günstigere und leistungsfähigere Alternative zu einer 240er mit NF-A12x25.


----------



## garfield36 (23. Dezember 2019)

Auf die Idee eine AiO einzubauen kam ich erst wegen des Tests im aktuellen Heft. Da kam eben die Arctic Liquid Freezer II 240 sehr gut weg. Aber wenn die 280er auch noch leise ist, wäre sie natürlich eine Alternative. Hier ergibt sich nur die Frage, ob die verbauten Lüfter leistungsstark und leise sind. Oder ob man sie gegen andere austauschen sollte. Als CPU findet ein Ryzen 9 3900X Verwendung. Das jetzige Gehäuse wird durch ein Cooler Master C700M ersetzt. Als Gehäuselüfter sind 3 oder 4 Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B14-PS, 140mm angedacht. Mainboard ist ein Gigabyte X570 Aorus Extreme. Den 40mm-Lüfter bei den WaKüs würde ich eher nicht anschließen. Übertaktet wird der Prozessor nicht. 
Das System soll dabei nach Möglichkeit noch leiser sein, als die Luftkühlung mittels Alpenföhn Matterhorn Pure mit dem Noctua NF-A12x25. Und die Effizienz sollte dabei natürlich nicht leiden.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (23. Dezember 2019)

Die Lüfter auf der 2×-140-mm-Ausführung dürften weitestgehend den Arctic-Lüftern im 140-mm-Lüftertest entsprechen, die Pumpe ist bei allen Arctic Freezer II die gleiche. Ohne Test kann ich natürlich nicht mit abschließender Sicherheit sagen, dass diese Kombination besser als die 2× 120 mm mit NF-A12x25-Nachrüstung. Aber letztere Variante ist definitiv viel teurer.


----------



## garfield36 (24. Dezember 2019)

Na ja, der Preisunterschied wird erst nennenswert, wenn man den 240 mit Noctua bestückt, den 280er hingegen mit den Originallüftern verwendet. Muss mal nachforschen, ob es Sinn macht den 280er mit anderen Lüftern zu bestücken. Eventuell z.B. mit den Eloop B14-PS oder den Noctua NF-A14 FLX.


----------



## garfield36 (25. Dezember 2019)

Habe mir gerade den 140mm Lüfter-Test in PCGH 10/2018 angesehen. Die auf der Freezer 280 verbauten Lüfter wurden da nicht getestet.


----------



## Homerclon (25. Dezember 2019)

Ein Test des Arctic P14 (welcher laut arctic.ac auf der Freezer II 280 genutzt wird) ist in der 01/2020 (Dez. Ausgabe) enthalten.


----------



## grandm4asterO (27. Dezember 2019)

mal ne Frage zum WQHD Test

 in der Grafik zum Iput Lag ( Leo Bodnar Tool) ist der Omen x27 mit 9 auf Platz 1 aber untem beim Fazit steht dann was von 15,6 und als Contra "etwas hoher input lag"  was stimmt denn jetzt?


----------



## garfield36 (27. Dezember 2019)

Homerclon schrieb:


> Ein Test des Arctic P14 (welcher laut arctic.ac auf der Freezer II 280 genutzt wird) ist in der 01/2020 (Dez. Ausgabe) enthalten.


Ups, habe nur die Hinweise auf die Tests in 09/2018 und 10/2018 beachtet. Aber ein Hinweis sei mir gestattet. Der im Heft getestete Arctic P14 ist das Modell mit 3Pin-Anschluss. Der auf dem Arctic Freezer verbaute 140er wird hingegen per PWM geregelt. Das sollte doch einen Unterschied in der Geräuschentwicklung ausmachen. Und darum bezweifle ich die Vergleichbarkeit.


----------



## Strikeeagle77 (29. Dezember 2019)

garfield36 schrieb:


> Ups, habe nur die Hinweise auf die Tests in 09/2018 und 10/2018 beachtet. Aber ein Hinweis sei mir gestattet. Der im Heft getestete Arctic P14 ist das Modell mit 3Pin-Anschluss. Der auf dem Arctic Freezer verbaute 140er wird hingegen per PWM geregelt. Das sollte doch einen Unterschied in der Geräuschentwicklung ausmachen. Und darum bezweifle ich die Vergleichbarkeit.



Mechnisch gleich also bei gleicher Geschwindigkeit gleiche Lautheit. Es ist egal, ob der Lüfter via PWM auf 50% läuft oder  wie Voltdrosselung auf 50% läuft. PWM kann eben nur feiner abgestuft den Lüfter steuern, während  3Pin konstande Volt liefert, egal wie hoch die anliegen. Glar, eine Lüftersteuerung auf dem mainboard kann auch via Volt 3 Pin lüfter steuern, PWM ist da aber die bessere Wahl.  Dennoch werden diese Lüfter ansonsten baugleich sein. Der Artic ist somit nicht der leiseste, aber passend zur AIO und auch sonst das Geld wert.  Man muss sowieso aufpassen, welche Lüfter man an welche Kühlrippen schnallt. Der beste Solo-Lüfter im Test ist nicht der beste Lüfter für die AIO. Rippenabstände müsse zum Lüfterprofil passen. Manche Wärmetäuscher, Kühler, ob Air oder Water, egal, sind für schnelle Lüfter optimiert, andere für langsam drehende. Muss man ausprobieren. Artic hat aber sicherlich nicht viel Verbesserungspotential ungenutzt gelassen.


----------



## garfield36 (29. Dezember 2019)

Ein PWM-geregelter Lüfter kann die Umdrehungszahl *automatisch* *variabel* an die  Temperatur anpassen. Und wenn er dann z.B. mit 900 U/pm arbeitet, sollte er wohl doch leiser sein, als ein Lüfter der ständig mit 1200 U/pm zu Werke geht. Und wer mir sagt, dass die Geräuschkulisse dann die gleiche wäre, dem glaube ich einfach nicht. Die Lüfter mögen ansonsten vielleicht baugleich sein, aber nicht die Ansteuerung, und damit ergibt sich auch eine unterschiedliche Geräuschkulisse.


----------



## Homerclon (29. Dezember 2019)

Eine automatische Anpassung an die Temperatur ist auch bei einem 3Pin-Lüfter kein Problem. Der einzige unterschied besteht darin, das bei den 3Pin die Spannung angepasst wird, und bei PWM die Frequenz.
Die einzige Voraussetzung ist, das die Lüftersteuerung (also in den meisten Fällen das Mainboard) damit umgehen kann.


----------



## garfield36 (30. Dezember 2019)

Ich kenne zwar Adapter, mit denen man die Spannung senken kann, aber im UEFI? Vor allem, wie nützt mir das, wird dann die Spannung variabel an die Temperatur angepasst, respektive umgekehrt? Und warum gibt es dann die PWM-Regelung?


----------



## grandm4asterO (30. Dezember 2019)

könnt sich einer der Moderatoren mal zum WQHD Test äußern? Da stimmt ja vorne und hinten nichts. Wäre sehr nett, wenn man einen korrigierten Bericht veröffentlicht!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (30. Dezember 2019)

Ahoi,

da können dir die Mods nicht helfen, das müssen die für den Artikel zuständigen Fachredakteure erläutern. Spätestens am 2. Januar - ich leite dein Anliegen mal weiter.

MfG
Raff


----------



## PCGH_Manu (30. Dezember 2019)

Bin ja schon paar Seiten vorher zu Kreuze gekrochen... Kann das grade nicht gegenchecken aber meine, das die Tabellenwerte stimmen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (30. Dezember 2019)

garfield36 schrieb:


> Ich kenne zwar Adapter, mit denen man die Spannung senken kann, aber im UEFI? Vor allem, wie nützt mir das, wird dann die Spannung variabel an die Temperatur angepasst, respektive umgekehrt? Und warum gibt es dann die PWM-Regelung?



Quasi alle Onboard-Lüftersteuerungen können sowohl via Spannung als auch PWM regeln. Letzteres ist effizienter (Einsparung im Zehntelwattbereich) und benötigt für eine einfache Implementation weniger aufwendige Schaltungen bei gleicher regelbarer Lüfterleistung. Mit Ausnahme gelegentlicher Nebengeräusche durch PWM-Ansteuerung oder Inkompatibilitäten einiger Steuerungen mit einigen Lüftern (mit onboard-Regelungen für beides keine aktuellen Beispiele bekannt) hat es aber keine prinzipiellen Nachteile, weswegen es seinerzeit von Intel für Boxed-Lüfter durchgedrückt wurde.


----------



## grandm4asterO (30. Dezember 2019)

@Manu, war nicht böse gemeint, nur so bringt halt der Artikel nicht wirklich was  hab mir jetzt totzdem den X27 geholt  guten Rutsch an alle


----------



## MaxLuthard (12. Januar 2020)

Habe noch mal eine Frage zum Heft 01/2020 - ich habe auf der Produktwebsite des UW-Monitors von LC (LC-M34-UWQHD-100-C: LC Power) gesehen, dass er von PCGH getestet wurde 01/2020. Ich finde den Test jedoch weder im Heft, noch auf der Website. Hat jemand eine Ahnung wo dieser Test sein könnte? Ich interessiere mich nämlich für den Monitor und würde gerne euren Test sehen, zumal er mit 1,81 gut ausgefallen ist. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Homerclon (12. Januar 2020)

Heft Ausgabe 01/2020 ist schon richtig, aber nicht beim WQHD-Vergleichstest, sondern ein Einzeltest auf Seite 76. Ist auch im Inhaltsverzeichnis vermerkt, unter "Infrastruktur - Startseite ..."


----------

